# Roku Rocks HDMI With Its New Compact Dongle



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It seems as if every week presents us with new video streaming news; this week’s headline thief is a company that’s been around the block for a while: Roku. It just so happens that Roku is one of two heavy weights (Google Chromcast being the other) looking for a little elbow room in the discrete streaming device arena. Recently, Roku unveiled the latest member of its dongle club, the Roku Streaming Stick (HDMI version).








"The new Roku Streaming Stick gives consumers more choice for streaming entertainment to the TV than any other device," said Jim Funk, senior vice president of product management at Roku. "Consumers want a ton of entertainment, an easy way to search for movies and TV shows, and options to control the experience with a remote or mobile device. This new Roku Streaming Stick brings all that and more."

Somehow, Roku has managed to take its box top technology and jam it into a form factor of a 3-inch stick (3.1 X 1.1 X 0.5-inches, to be exact). That’s certainly slick, and its new HDMI compatibility allows it to be plugged directly into any television’s HDMI port, making the device especially handy for TVs mounted on walls and other areas where cords are best left out of sight. This feature alone is a significant upgrade over the company’s previous dongle, which connected to a television’s MHL port. Of course, this goes without mentioning that the HDMI version is nearly half the cost, priced at $50.00 MSRP. 

One of Roku’s selling points (and one that trumps Google’s offerings) is content. Loads and loads of content. At launch, the Streaming Stick will allow access to more than 1,200 channels (more than 750 channels in Canada, the U.K. and the Republic of Ireland), crammed with movies, television series, and family entertainment along with services like Netflix, Hulu Plus, HBO Go, Amazon Instant, and VUDU, all delivered in hi-def (Roku suggests a minimum 3mbps connection for HD). If you’re a Roku newb, the initial buy-in cost for the hardware will give you access to hundreds of free channels. Other channels may require a fee that you’re only required to pay if you’d like to play. 

The Streaming Stick offers several other nifty features. Users can use Netflix and YouTube apps to cast videos from smart devices onto their television screen. Likewise, users can also send personal videos, photos and music to their TVs using the Roku app. It’s also “wireless N” compliant, which simply means you can enjoy an extended wireless range if you have the right gear.

The Roku Streaming Stick (HDMI Version) will begin shipping sometime next month, and is available for pre-order right now on the company’s website. The original Roku Streaming Stick (Roku Ready version) will still be available as bundled add-on when buying other Roku Ready devices.


Image: Roku


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info, it sounds like this may actually be something worth buying. It's amazing how they can fit all those features in to such a small design.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Having ditched cable and having lousy reception for OTA transmissions this could be interesting.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. So, which Roku is worth getting?

Streaming Roku Stick
Roku 1
Roku 2
Roku 3

I would like to have one but don't want to plug it into a power outlet. I am assuming the Streaming Roku Stick is the option then? I can stick it into the oppo..


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you're looking for no outlet... the Stick is the way to go. The Roku 3 gives you features such as motion control and a faster processor.

You'd have to weigh the pros and cons...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. I am leaning toward the roku stick since I don't have many open outlets nearby to plug the other roku models which need power. From what I am reading, the stick is the most convenient. I did check the manual for the roku stick and it does require a powered usb. Wonder if the oppo has a powered usb??


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good question. But the latest Roku stick is HDMI....


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I would still go with the Roku 3 over this for the faster processor. All of my HDMI devices run through my receiver so the small form factor is not a selling point for me.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! I bought a Roku HD a few months back for $40, and this one looks like it is lightyears ahead. I have loved the one we have (for the tv in the master bedroom). Our tv in the front room is a smart tv, but this may be an awesome solution for downstairs. With the quality I've experienced so far from Roku, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another of their products.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I did some more research, from the roku website, I found that the stick has two connectors. 

one is for hdmi 
one is for power which goes to a powered usb or an electrical outlet

However, for certain manufacturers such as Oppo, the 103 model has the option to use MHL port for power and hdmi connection. See link here. Will look into this more.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

tripplej said:


> I did some more research, from the roku website, I found that the stick has two connectors.
> 
> one is for hdmi
> one is for power which goes to a powered usb or an electrical outlet
> ...


Yes but only the front HDMI port on the Oppo supports MHL which means that the dongle would have to stick out of the front of the player all the time.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. I am not worried about the "look" since my oppo is out of sight so to speak. 
No issues with that dongle hanging outside the oppo. My main concern was the power connection. If the MHL port for the dongle can be used to power the unit as well, that would be best for me. Connecting to a power outlet would be more of an issue for me. Let me look further.  thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Kind a looks like my Chromecast. :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

mechman said:


> Kind a looks like my Chromecast. :T


You know what they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I am sure after chromecast became popular, all the other "smart" app companies decided to get into the action..


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the preview. I recently cut cable so I'll be deciding between this, the Chromecast, or the Roku 3. I'm leaning toward the Roku 3 for the faster processor and the fact that I plug everything through my receiver anyway, so the small size isn't an issue.


----------



## dengland (Aug 11, 2012)

typ44q said:


> Yes but only the front HDMI port on the Oppo supports MHL which means that the dongle would have to stick out of the front of the player all the time.


Did not know that part. Thanks for posting.


----------



## molson2000 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been looking at this, I have oppo 103 player and this might be my next purchase. I have been worried about access to content living in Canada. I think I will pull the trigger and try it out for myself. thank for the great info. Cheers


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

This streaming stick was available from OPPO (out of stock now) not long after I did my review of the BDP-103 here (see the 2nd post). Maybe this is a newer version? Assuming it works the same as the one I reviewed, all you have to do is plug it into the MHL port on the front of the BDP-103.

edit: it looks like the original version _only_ worked with MHL ports, whereas this new one can work with a standard HDMI port (if also connected to a powered USB port). The original one did not come with a remote either.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> edit: it looks like the original version _only_ worked with MHL ports, whereas this new one can work with a standard HDMI port (if also connected to a powered USB port). The original one did not come with a remote either.


Thanks for the clarification. Question. Do you know if the oppo has a powered USB port? It would be nice to not have the unit plugged into an electrical outlet especially if one free electrical slot is not available.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> edit: it looks like the original version _only_ worked with MHL ports, whereas this new one can work with a standard HDMI port (if also connected to a powered USB port). The original one did not come with a remote either.


Correct! :T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Question. Do you know if the oppo has a powered USB port? It would be nice to not have the unit plugged into an electrical outlet especially if one free electrical slot is not available.


I tested the USB port on my BDP-103 using the transmitter end of the wireless HDMI system I am reviewing (Nyrius Aries Prime) and it works. The dongle (transmitter) end has an HDMI connection and a mini USB input for power - very similar to the Roku. I think this setup should work for the BDP-103 + Roku as well.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

On these things how much difference does proc speed really make? I mean they are light years ahead of what cable boxes ran on years ago even at low end models so I am just curious if it really makes much of a difference.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

yluko said:


> On these things how much difference does proc speed really make? I mean they are light years ahead of what cable boxes ran on years ago even at low end models so I am just curious if it really makes much of a difference.


It is not a huge difference but it is there. What you get is quicker response when going through menus and it is probably a matter of milliseconds but it is noticeable. Also the amount of graphics on devices like a Roku are much more advanced compared to cable boxes especially from years ago.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

gotcha thanks for letting me know  Will keep in mind when I get around to getting one. for now my ps3 does everything I want.


----------



## silkyslim (Apr 15, 2014)

I Felt the same way to but have found that the Roku offers many more channels of interest. If they can get more live sporting events game over. I have a feeling cable and sat companies will pressure espn and hang on to the non compete streaming contracts as long as they can.:unbelievable:


----------

